# LinkedIn To Acquire Lynda.com



## snerd (Apr 10, 2015)

For 1.5 billion!

Always Be Learning LinkedIn to Acquire lynda.com Jeff Weiner LinkedIn


----------



## Derrel (Apr 11, 2015)

Here's how I envision this latest money grab effort...I mean after the three to four spam e-mails PER DAY Linkedin sends me...


----------



## Forkie (Apr 11, 2015)

Woah...


----------



## TwilitLens (Apr 11, 2015)

Whole lot of money. I sense a paradigm shift in what sort of methods Lynda will use and what subjects they will cover.


----------



## kareen21 (Apr 22, 2015)

LinkedIn and lynda. Looks like similar...


----------

